# Babb & Co.



## Road Dog (Jun 26, 2005)

This one is Prized because it is my only California Soda. It is a Graphite Pontil.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 27, 2005)

NIce bottle there I haven't personally dug one but i know atleast 4 or 5 have been dug here in baltimore. You have any Baltimore Sodas?

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 27, 2005)

I thought I might have one. I'll have to do some looking.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 27, 2005)

Nope couldn't  find one atleast in the pontils.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 30, 2005)

I may have a P.Babb / Balto pontiled squat forsale. If your intrested. I believe that the Babb in sanfrancisco and the babb in baltimore were brothers.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm not in bottle buying mode right now. I have like 6 different collecting areas and I'm eyeing Marbles right now. It will eventually come around to bottles again. How much? Got a Pic?


----------

